# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush do të fitojë zgjedhjet në Kosovë...!!!???

## ARIANI_TB

Kush do të fitojë zgjedhjet në Kosovë?
AAK
AKR
LDK
NISMA
PDK
PF
Vetëvendosje!

----------

